
Ghost Lanes: Angled “Scarchitecture” Reveals Historic Urban Roads and Railways - Kaibeezy
https://99percentinvisible.org/article/ghost-lanes-angled-scarchitecture-reveals-historic-urban-roads-railways/
======
Kaibeezy
Recent spam post here on railroad track gauges set me off looking for the US
city where a lazy surveyor cut some blocks in half diagonally, resulting in
permanent hypotenuse streets. Thought it was Charleston Or Savannah, but I can
find no evidence. Apocryphal?

